# Cyclones imminent in North Queensland



## Garpal Gumnut (21 January 2011)

Without trying to take away from the pain experienced in the Lockyer Valley, Toowoomba, and Brisbane, all predictions are on for a series of massive cyclones in North Queensland in the coming 2-12 weeks.

From 

www.bom.gov.au



> Tropical Cyclone 3-day outlook for The Coral Sea
> 
> IDQ10810
> Australian Government Bureau of Meteorology
> ...




gg


----------



## RandR (21 January 2011)

this is bad ... and certainly any cyclone activity in the north of queensland couldnt come at worse time.

hopefully the worst of it can stay in the coral sea and not come towards the east coast.

But they said 1893 was 2 seperate 8m floods in the same summer, history repeats ?


----------



## breaker (22 January 2011)

Yeah it aint over yet


----------



## joea (22 January 2011)

RandR said:


> this is bad ... and certainly any cyclone activity in the north of queensland couldnt come at worse time.
> 
> hopefully the worst of it can stay in the coral sea and not come towards the east coast.
> 
> But they said 1893 was 2 seperate 8m floods in the same summer, history repeats ?




Hi
I am near Daintree and it has rained steadily most of the last 16 hrs. temporily stopped.
But it appears to be monsoon rain. I have family inland  and raining there as well.(but steady).
Cheers


----------



## white_crane (23 January 2011)

TC Anthony currently off the coast.  Past movement and predicted future movement is away from the coast.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 January 2011)

Let's hope this one just dies off and goes away, it could be the last straw for many in Agriculture up this way.







gg


----------



## drsmith (28 January 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Let's hope this one just dies off and goes away, it could be the last straw for many in Agriculture up this way.



That may only be the encore.

A second one might cross the Central Queensland coast late next week with all the trimmings.


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 January 2011)

drsmith said:


> That may only be the encore.
> 
> A second one might cross the Central Queensland coast late next week with all the trimmings.



 Yeah good. Love the intensity of a cyclone.


----------



## jonnycage (30 January 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Let's hope this one just dies off and goes away, it could be the last straw for many in Agriculture up this way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




great informative post GG.  being a north queensland lad myself, i witnessed panick bying woolworths style last night when i needed some things.

Now like GG said, trust us cyclone/rain/wind -  QLD dont need any more, qld needs hope.

jc


----------



## Julia (30 January 2011)

Thinking of all of you up there in FNQ.  Hope it turns tail in fear of you and goes back out to sea.


----------



## drsmith (30 January 2011)

Expected as a catagory 2 when it hits the coast, it's towards the lower end of the intensity scale. Standard fare for that part of the world in terms of tropical cyclones.

The one modelled for mid/late in the week is potentially of far greater scale.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 January 2011)

jonnycage said:


> great informative post GG.  being a north queensland lad myself, i witnessed panick bying woolworths style last night when i needed some things.
> 
> Now like GG said, trust us cyclone/rain/wind -  QLD dont need any more, qld needs hope.
> 
> jc






Julia said:


> Thinking of all of you up there in FNQ.  Hope it turns tail in fear of you and goes back out to sea.




Thanks jc and Julia, 



drsmith said:


> Expected as a catagory 2 when it hits the coast, it's towards the lower end of the intensity scale. Standard fare for that part of the world in terms of tropical cyclones.
> 
> The one modelled for mid/late in the week is potentially of far greater scale.




Agree, it sounds like a whopper!.

gg


----------



## RandR (30 January 2011)

Julia said:


> Thinking of all of you up there in FNQ.  Hope it turns tail in fear of you and goes back out to sea.




This +1. People up there do it very tough in general, they seem like there constantly year after year bombarded with weather like this. It would be nice if the wheather gave them a reprieve every now and then.


----------



## drsmith (30 January 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Agree, it sounds like a whopper!.
> 
> gg



If that numerical weather model is correct, that system will take the monsoon inland with it bringing another burst of heavy rain to the interior and possibly, large parts of southeastern Australia.

The super La-Nina of 2010/11 is far from finished with us yet.


----------



## drsmith (30 January 2011)

It will get plenty of press as it approaches the coast.

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/w...s-bear-down-on-queensland-20110130-1a9eb.html


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 January 2011)

TC Yasi is a massive system that's for sure. Certainly dwarfs present TC Anthony below.


----------



## Julia (30 January 2011)

RandR said:


> This +1. People up there do it very tough in general, they seem like there constantly year after year bombarded with weather like this. It would be nice if the wheather gave them a reprieve every now and then.



That's so true.  It's a point Bob Katter made on the 7.30 Report recently when he was arguing for a permanent disaster fund.  He says, quite correctly, that up to now FNQ has been left to pretty much fend for itself amongst cyclones and floods, and only now that the capital city of Brisbane has been affected is there any actual concern shown by State and Federal governments.   He makes a very good case for a permanent fund to be set up.  If it ever happens, I'd hope there will be some very strong safeguards to prevent it being siphoned into consolidated revenue whenever the profligate feds run out of bribe money next.


----------



## Calliope (31 January 2011)

Call that a cyclone?

This is a cyclone.


----------



## Calliope (31 January 2011)

I don't like the look of this.

*The forecast for the next four days*


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 January 2011)

This thing has high potential to not only blow stuff over but dump half the Pacific Ocean in Queensland. Cloud mass covers about 1/4 of Queensland alone.


----------



## Calliope (31 January 2011)

It's like something out of hell, and it's heading straight for Central Queensland and is due on Wednesday.

http://www.goes.noaa.gov/sohemi/sohemiloops/shirgmscol.html


----------



## sails (31 January 2011)

Calliope said:


> It's like something out of hell, and it's heading straight for Central Queensland and is due on Wednesday.
> 
> http://www.goes.noaa.gov/sohemi/sohemiloops/shirgmscol.html




Wow, that's a frightening looking mass.  We phoned our insurance today even though we are not likely to be in it's path here on the Gold coast as we wanted to double check our flood cover and aware that these nasties can change direction.  Apparently we aren't the only ones phoning - they are inundated with similar calls due to the fear of TC Yasi.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 January 2011)

Calliope said:


> I don't like the look of this.




Me neither mate.

gg


----------



## Slipperz (31 January 2011)

Not looking good QLD.

http://www.goes.noaa.gov/sohemi/sohemiloops/shirgmscol.html


----------



## white_crane (31 January 2011)

I don't know what to say.  Yasi is huge.  I can only hope that this thing peters out in the ocean, because if it doesn't and stays on the current predicted course, well...my house is only an old timber and fibro.


----------



## WaveSurfer (31 January 2011)

Calliope said:


> It's like something out of hell, and it's heading straight for Central Queensland and is due on Wednesday.
> 
> http://www.goes.noaa.gov/sohemi/sohemiloops/shirgmscol.html




That's one nasty looking beast.



Wysiwyg said:


> This thing has high potential to not only blow stuff over but dump half the Pacific Ocean in Queensland. Cloud mass covers about 1/4 of Queensland alone.




Looks like it's at least 3/4 of the QLD coastline in this one


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 January 2011)

WaveSurfer said:


> That's one nasty looking beast.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's at least 3/4 of the QLD coastline in this one





I'd agree mate, if any cyclone in memory has the chance to wipe out the Ross Island Hotel this mf  *Yasi* has. 

I have a distinct feeling of dread and discomfort. 

gg


----------



## WaveSurfer (31 January 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'd agree mate, if any cyclone in memory has the chance to wipe out the Ross Island Hotel this mf  *Yasi* has.
> 
> I have a distinct feeling of dread and discomfort.
> 
> gg




I bet you do mate, so would I quite frankly if I were up your way. Stay safe brother, and keep a hold of your hat. Looks like this one could take it all the way to the red centre.

Just flicked on the weather channel. They're saying there could be over a meter of rain and it's looking like it will be a cat 4-5 by the time it gets here. It's just never ending for you poor QLD'ers. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 January 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have a distinct feeling of dread and discomfort.



Have no fear. You know it's just "weather".


----------



## Julia (31 January 2011)

Very scary.  gg and others in its likely trajectory:  what preparations are you making?
Will you take off inland?   Where we are is included in its periphery.  There is no local cyclone rated shelter.  It seems the best we can do is bunker down in our houses and hope.

But my main thought is with those of you further north far more likely to be in its direct path.  It's one of those times I wish I were religious and then I could say "I'm praying for you."  

Keep us posted as you are able.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 January 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> Have no fear. You know it's just "weather".




lol , weather kills though, climate is part of the decision making as to where you decide to holiday.

gg



Julia said:


> Very scary.  gg and others in its likely trajectory:  what preparations are you making?
> Will you take off inland?   Where we are is included in its periphery.  There is no local cyclone rated shelter.  It seems the best we can do is bunker down in our houses and hope.
> 
> But my main thought is with those of you further north far more likely to be in its direct path.  It's one of those times I wish I were religious and then I could say "I'm praying for you."
> ...




I think I'll stay in garpalhome. If we leave, its a bit like running away. We may be needed to help out after the blow. We also have some elderly neighbours who are staying put.

A few friends and pets coming to stay from flood prone areas. 

Thanks for your concern. It could go anywhere though, so make sure you and puppy  are safe.

gg


----------



## SM Junkie (1 February 2011)

Good luck with sitting this cyclone out GG.  It's not going to be a very nice experience.  

I went through George which was of similar intensity, even though we have a D rated cyclone house, we still lost windows.  So make sure you have a back up plan just in case something goes wrong. It's pretty fearful when the walls and windows start to bend and groan.


----------



## overit (1 February 2011)

I am in Port Douglas. Looks like its gunna get a bit windy here!


----------



## Calliope (1 February 2011)

It looks like New Caledonia escaped,. You can track the monster here;

http://www.goes.noaa.gov/sohemi/sohemiloops/shirgmscol.html


----------



## drsmith (1 February 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I think I'll stay in garpalhome. If we leave, its a bit like running away. We may be needed to help out after the blow. We also have some elderly neighbours who are staying put.



Latest warnings indicate landfall near Cairns so Townsville may be spared the worst. 

That BoM threatmap (above) showing it just passing just north of Cairns would be the worst possible outcome for that location I imagine.

The Joint Typhoon Warning Centre (USA) currently estimates gusts to 150 knots (278 km/hr) just prior to crossing the coast (02/1200UTC). A Catagory 5 is gusts of 280km/hr and above.

http://www.usno.navy.mil/NOOC/nmfc-ph/RSS/jtwc/warnings/sh1111.gif

Once it crosses the coast, it's likely to persist over inland parts of the continent as a rain depression for several days.


----------



## white_crane (1 February 2011)

*I just want to draw people's attention to this site where you can access information and download some checklists to help you prepare and what to put in kits etc.
http://www.disaster.qld.gov.au/*


The current forecast is for it to cross somewhat north of me, however because of the sheer size of it, we will still receive the equivalent of a category 2 cyclone.


----------



## Julia (1 February 2011)

overit said:


> I am in Port Douglas. Looks like its gunna get a bit windy here!




Overit, ABC Radio has just been broadcasting urgent requests for anyone in Port Douglas to evacuate now.  Ditto low lying areas of Cairns.

So much thinking of you all up there.   Hope you'll all stay safe.


----------



## Knobby22 (1 February 2011)

Port Douglas wasn't known for surfing before now:0


----------



## trainspotter (1 February 2011)

http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR411.loop.shtml#skip

To keep an eye on the wind/rain as it comes through ! :fan


----------



## Solly (1 February 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> lol , weather kills though, climate is part of the decision making as to where you decide to holiday.
> 
> gg
> 
> ...





GG

Hope you are high and dry, just got this off the wires, 

Residents in low-lying parts of Townsville urged to evacuate

Also just got this tweet @ the desk..
*If your house becomes flooded in Townsville, the fish market can provide complimentary refrigerated storage to assist (0-5 deg cel.)*
http://twitter.com/#!/TsvFishMarket/status/32408918806241280


----------



## sails (1 February 2011)

GG and all the others in the path of this monster, take care and do your best to stay safe.  You are in our thoughts and please post again as soon as you are able...


----------



## Whiskers (2 February 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> This thing has high potential to not only blow stuff over but dump half the Pacific Ocean in Queensland. *Cloud mass covers about 1/4 of Queensland *alone.






WaveSurfer said:


> That's one nasty looking beast.
> 
> *Looks like it's at least 3/4 of the QLD *coastline in this one




Make that cloud mass as big as Qld. 

You guys up the top end, keep safe... and it looks like we're all likely in for another drenching before this is over. They've said it's likely it could dump about a meter of rain up there. Well, that's not too unusual for innisfail, Babinda etc, but it much rain comes further south there will be havoc on a wide scale again and experts searching for the record books again.


----------



## Smurf1976 (2 February 2011)

Whiskers said:


> You guys up the top end, keep safe... and it looks like we're all likely in for another drenching before this is over. They've said it's likely it could dump about a meter of rain up there. Well, that's not too unusual for innisfail, Babinda etc, but it much rain comes further south there will be havoc on a wide scale again and experts searching for the record books again.



Is anyone willing to put themselves in the position of Wivenhoe dam operators? Do you:

(A) leave the dam at normal level thus risking another major flood in Brisbane possibly worse than the last one  

OR

(B) let Brisbane's drinking water out, risking a water supply disaster potentially lasting a decade or more if this rain does not come south?

For the record, I'd use maths and probability analysis to work out the answer. That is, run 1000 scenarios based on present actual conditions and make a decision based on that. Cold, hard, factual. No emotion. If it turns out to be wrong, then at least you know that the odds were in your favour. 

Whatever they do, there will be plenty of armchair experts on this one if there's another flood. With this cyclone and the possibility of rain coming south that does seem to be a real possibility.

Away from all that, best of luch to everyone up there. You guys seriously need a break from this weather...


----------



## drsmith (2 February 2011)

Smurf1976 said:


> Is anyone willing to put themselves in the position of Wivenhoe dam operators?



I wouldn't release on the basis of Tropical Cyclone Yasi as rainfall directly from this system will be minimal in Brisbane. 

Below is a storm surge map for Townsville.

http://resources.news.com.au/files/2011/02/01/1225997/928876-aus-file-townsville-yasi.pdf

At +5m AHD, the CBD is well and truely isolated.


----------



## derty (2 February 2011)

Good luck to all of you up in FNQ. Stay safe.

I have lots of family and friends in Townsville, Innisfail and Cairns, they are all above the inundation level, though the father in law will be cutting it fine in Annandale Gardens. The Ross Island Hotel is sure to get a dunking GG. I have a unit in Townsville that is above the surge but the wife's family beach shack is at Cowley Beach just south of Innisfail. It survived Winifred, which crossed at Cowley and survived Larry. Fingers crossed for Yasi.

I'm starting to feel sick in the guts already and I'm on the other side of the country. Good luck.


----------



## Aussiejeff (2 February 2011)

It's an official Cat 5 now....

Godspeed, NQ peeps.


http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDQ65002.shtml


----------



## Tink (2 February 2011)

God, that looks awful. 

Stay safe to all up there and you are all in our thoughts.


----------



## Aussiejeff (2 February 2011)

derty said:


> Good luck to all of you up in FNQ. Stay safe.
> 
> I have lots of family and friends in Townsville, Innisfail and Cairns, they are all above the inundation level, though the father in law will be cutting it fine in Annandale Gardens. The Ross Island Hotel is sure to get a dunking GG. I have a unit in Townsville that is above the surge but the wife's family beach shack is at Cowley Beach just south of Innisfail. It survived Winifred, which crossed at Cowley and survived Larry. Fingers crossed for Yasi.
> 
> I'm starting to feel sick in the guts already and I'm on the other side of the country. Good luck.




Best wishes for your folk derty. How prepared IS Innisfail for a Cat 5 hit (Larry crossed as a 4)? I found this...



> After Cyclone Larry, the most severe cyclone to strike the state in a century, former premier Peter Beattie *promised to build cyclone shelters in every major community along the Queensland coast*.
> 
> On August 22, 2006, *Mr Beattie said Labor would equip communities from Bundaberg to the Torres Strait, and on western Cape York Peninsula, with shelters able to withstand winds of up to 306km/h.*




http://www.news.com.au/hollow-shelt...s-cyclone-danger/story-e6frep2f-1225942746998

I doubt many so-called "cyclone proof" houses facing a full blast out of lee shelter could withstand a 5?? Maybe someone with building knowledge can inform us??

My wife's auntie lives in a flat in Atherton. Hoping it doesn't hit there at more than a 3. 


aj


----------



## Aussiejeff (2 February 2011)

Willis Island radar about to get hit by eye.... http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR413.loop.shtml#skip

Highest wind gust speed of 139kph at a distance of 75km from the outer edge of the eye last time I looked. Hopefully the site can stay up during the passing in the next couple of hours, to get a clearer idea of what windspeeds await the QLD coast.

Oops. My bad. Just noticed last data at 6.30am this morning before data ceased. I thought those speeds looked low!


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 February 2011)

Aussiejeff said:


> Willis Island radar about to get hit by eye.... http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR413.loop.shtml#skip
> 
> Highest wind gust speed of 139kph at a distance of 75km from the outer edge of the eye last time I looked.



According to the rain rate there is only light to moderate falls. Thought it would be greater but all wind apparently. When it crosses the coast maybe more.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 February 2011)

derty said:


> Good luck to all of you up in FNQ. Stay safe.
> 
> I have lots of family and friends in Townsville, Innisfail and Cairns, they are all above the inundation level, though the father in law will be cutting it fine in Annandale Gardens. The Ross Island Hotel is sure to get a dunking GG. I have a unit in Townsville that is above the surge but the wife's family beach shack is at Cowley Beach just south of Innisfail. It survived Winifred, which crossed at Cowley and survived Larry. Fingers crossed for Yasi.
> 
> I'm starting to feel sick in the guts already and I'm on the other side of the country. Good luck.




GarpalHQ has now moved to Tom's Tavern, in Aitkenvale, a modern brick establishment with a similar discerning literary and politicially well-informed clientele. 

Should that be inundated, the default HQ will be Irish Finnegans at Kirwan. 

Past that, The Irish Club in Mt.Isa.

Overcast and light very occasional wind squalls.

As prepared as can be. 

gg


----------



## SM Junkie (2 February 2011)

Forget the good luck, if you don't have a house that is steel framed with cyclone shutters on the windows, get the hell out.  From the images on the news this morning, it does not look like this area is built to stand up to this level of cyclone.


----------



## Aussiejeff (2 February 2011)

Last wind speed data transmission at Willis Island at 8.10am - 185kph wind gusts. Then anemometer data records 0kph from then (equipment damage?).

aj


----------



## Aussiejeff (2 February 2011)

SM Junkie said:


> Forget the good luck, if you don't have a house that is steel framed with cyclone shutters on the windows, get the hell out.  From the images on the news this morning, it does not look like this area is built to stand up to this level of cyclone.




Extract from latest BOM quote..



> Between Cape Tribulation and Ingham these winds will become DESTRUCTIVE with gusts in excess of 125km/hr during the afternoon and early evening and *VERY DESTRUCTIVE with gusts up to 300 km/hr between Cairns and Ingham during the evening as the cyclone approaches and crosses the coast*  . These VERY DESTRUCTIVE winds can also occur on the seaward side of hills to the north of the cyclone and are also forecast to reach the Atherton Tablelands.




300kph? Will there be anything left at all where these very destructive winds make landfall? I would assume trees and all but Cat 5 built structures will be pretty much wiped from the map.

Sheesh..


----------



## Calliope (2 February 2011)

The eye of the storm is very well defined. They say it will take about an hour for the eye to pass over. There will be a lull during this period. When the eye passes over, the wind direction will reverse, so buildings that withstood the first blast may not survive the second blast.

http://www.goes.noaa.gov/sohemi/sohemiloops/shirgmscol.html


----------



## ghotib (2 February 2011)

Best of luck to all in the way of this baby and her skirts. 

Ghoti


----------



## Logique (2 February 2011)

I'll be glad to pay the cyclone levy when it comes.

Stay safe GG and others, best keep the bicycle in the garage for now.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 February 2011)

My best wishes to all ASF members and visitors (and their families) who are in the path of Cyclone Yasi.

Please stay safe and keep us up to date with developments when you get a chance.


----------



## Julia (2 February 2011)

derty said:


> I'm starting to feel sick in the guts already and I'm on the other side of the country. Good luck.



derty, I feel the same.  Can't think about anything much else.  Unlikely to be badly affected this far south, but keep picturing all the Cairns and Port Douglas areas.

Do hope your folks are away somewhere safe.

Overit, if you're still reading this thread, I sure as hell hope you're not doing it at Port Douglas.

gg, hope you can take Garpaldog with you to HQ.

Maybe the religious people among us can use what influence they have to keep as many people safe as possible?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 February 2011)

Julia said:


> derty, I feel the same.  Can't think about anything much else.  Unlikely to be badly affected this far south, but keep picturing all the Cairns and Port Douglas areas.
> 
> Do hope your folks are away somewhere safe.
> 
> ...




TSV:  Wind and heavy rain started at 1111 and went for about 15 mins. 

Settled again now. 

gg


----------



## white_crane (2 February 2011)

Current forecasts have me within the area of most destructive winds.  We have secured everything as best we can and have built a small safe area inside the house.  The wind has started to pick up and now rain is falling.  Can only hope that everything will hold.  The electricity will be switched off later today, so it maybe some days (weeks?) before I'll be able to post back here.

Good luck to everyone in the affected areas.

Signing off
white_crane


----------



## Knobby22 (2 February 2011)

white_crane said:


> Current forecasts have me within the area of most destructive winds.  We have secured everything as best we can and have built a small safe area inside the house.  The wind has started to pick up and now rain is falling.  Can only hope that everything will hold.  The electricity will be switched off later today, so it maybe some days (weeks?) before I'll be able to post back here.
> 
> Good luck to everyone in the affected areas.
> 
> ...




White crane

You said earlier your house was timber and fibro. I urge you to leave!


----------



## sails (2 February 2011)

white_crane said:


> Current forecasts have me within the area of most destructive winds.  We have secured everything as best we can and have built a small safe area inside the house.  The wind has started to pick up and now rain is falling.  Can only hope that everything will hold.  The electricity will be switched off later today, so it maybe some days (weeks?) before I'll be able to post back here.
> 
> Good luck to everyone in the affected areas.
> 
> ...




Yes, white_crane, do trust that you will be OK and please do post back when you can...  I have been through a couple of wild cylones and once in the path of a cyclone eye in my lifetime and know it is a frightening experience.

I hope all have been warned to take extreme care if in the path of the eye.  As Calliope as said, the gale force winds will stop for a time.  It's an almost a "too good to be true" sense of calm.  It is tempting for people to think it's safe to venture outside, but the resumption of those gale force winds coming from the opposite direction can catch anyone outside unawares.

As others have expressed, it is a hugely sickening feeling to see that huge monster edging closer to our country and thoughts and prayers are with all those facing this difficult time.


----------



## matty77 (2 February 2011)

bloody hell, good luck everyone and try and stay safe, looks pretty scary from down here.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 February 2011)

TSV  1309  Reasonably strong winds with occasional gusts. No rain.

gg


----------



## explod (2 February 2011)

With you all in all of the above.  

A niece living in Townsville I am pleased to say left with her hubby and four young children about 5 hours ago heading south.

Wonder at any traffic problems as many would have done the same ?


----------



## sails (2 February 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> White crane
> 
> You said earlier your house was timber and fibro. I urge you to leave!




I agree with Knobby, White_crane.  I didn't realise you were in a timber and fibro house...

This from the BOM site http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDQ65002.shtml - and scroll down the page:



> SEVERE TC YASI IS A LARGE AND VERY POWERFUL TROPICAL CYCLONE AND POSES AN EXTREMELY SERIOUS THREAT TO LIFE AND PROPERTY WITHIN THE WARNING AREA, ESPECIALLY BETWEEN CAIRNS AND TOWNSVILLE.
> 
> THIS IMPACT IS LIKELY TO BE MORE LIFE THREATENING THAN ANY EXPERIENCED DURING RECENT GENERATIONS.


----------



## wayneL (2 February 2011)

It used to be "we will pray for you", that's kinda un-PC now.

"Our thoughts are with you" seems so glib.

I say "may the force be with you", whatever it is.

Be smart, keep safe... humans are at their best in a crisis.


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 February 2011)

We went to the weather station (lee initially) on Heron Is. during Cyclone Fran and observed anemometer readings gusting to 160 klm/h. Intense experience but lame in comparison.

Presently and unfortunately for the Willis Is. station the instruments and maybe the station are knocked out. I took a friend to the train station last Thursday whom went to Innisfail to visit 'lations and is going to ride it out. I really don't think he comprehends what is about to happen although the crossing may be further south toward Ingham.


----------



## sails (2 February 2011)

Here's a satellite photo of TC Yasi from the BOM site:







http://www.bom.gov.au/gms/IDE00035.latest.shtml

I just hope that people haven't tried to be brave and refuse to evacuate, but I suppose there will always be some.  It would seem the strength of this TC is more than a match against us mere mortals.

Agree Wayne that "our thoughts are with you" may seem glib, but I know it has been said with heartfelt empathy and a sense of helplessness knowing this destructive force is heading for our own people.  IMO,to say nothing would be worse...

Wysiwyg,  yes I see the Willis Island Radar Loop information is no longer available: 
http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR411.loop.shtml


----------



## Julia (2 February 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> White crane
> 
> You said earlier your house was timber and fibro. I urge you to leave!



Absolutely endorse this, white crane.  Please go while you still have the chance.



wayneL said:


> :
> 
> .. humans are at their best in a crisis.



You're right.  And, as Sails says, although the expressions of concern on this thread might sound like cliches, they're without doubt heartfelt.   I can't think of much else which could inspire such a sense of powerlessness as this beast.


----------



## skc (2 February 2011)

Julia said:


> Absolutely endorse this, white crane.  Please go while you still have the chance.




I was in a typhoon (northern hemisphere) and wind gusts were only 220km. It was scary and crazy as anything and I was inside a concrete highrise. They are predicting anything up to 300km/hr. Really timber and fibro is not going to get the job done.

Please find a safe place, or at least do what this guy is doing (not sure it is going to work however). Image from ww.theAustralian.com.au

P.S. Just look at those insurance stocks being dumped. QBE -2%, IAG  -3%, SUN -2.8%. This tells you the damage that can be expected.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 February 2011)

TSV 1449  Steady strong wind. Small amount rain. 

gg


----------



## moXJO (2 February 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> White crane
> 
> You said earlier your house was timber and fibro. I urge you to leave!




God that sounds dodgy, I'd go somewhere a bit more solid if you can.
If not possible get ready to hole up in the bathtub with the mattress over the top if (when) the house looks like it will fail. Just don't get stuck in there if the whole thing comes down. Hope the roof trusses are tied down to the walls.


----------



## nunthewiser (2 February 2011)

good luck guys

stay safe


----------



## choice1 (2 February 2011)

Just in case anyone is curious of what Townsville looks like:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/caillins13

Good quality. Not too much happening currently.


----------



## Calliope (2 February 2011)

The effects are widespread;



> The storm has already forced the closure of three of Australia's biggest coal loaders at Abbot Point in Bowen and Hay Point and Dalrymple Bay near Mackay.
> 
> A spokesman for the biggest, Dalrymple Bay, said operations had been shut since the smaller Cyclone Anthony passed through at the weekend and that 30 waiting bulk ships had raised anchor, taken on water ballast and moved southeast to stay "well clear of the weather" off Rockhampton. *Dalrymple Bay is about 800km south of Cairns*.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/cyclone-threatens-huge-losses/story-e6frg8zx-1225998365653


----------



## RandR (2 February 2011)

Anna Bligh just urging everyone, if you havnt left already DO NOT TRY TO LEAVE NOW.

Much to dangerous to attempt to leave now, just bunker down aswell as you can.

Good Luck and god help anyone in the path of this, thoughts and hope coming from down here in Brisbane.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 February 2011)

TSV 1626

Continual strong winds, palm leaves flying, smaller trees bent over , light pole swaying a bit, rain, but not a lot.

gg


----------



## Dowdy (2 February 2011)

choice1 said:


> Just in case anyone is curious of what Townsville looks like:
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/caillins13
> 
> Good quality. Not too much happening currently.





thanks for that link. Didn't know there were live streams


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (2 February 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> TSV 1626
> 
> Continual strong winds, palm leaves flying, smaller trees bent over , light pole swaying a bit, rain, but not a lot.
> 
> gg




In West End GG, still have power, fair bit of wind but not much rain... the next 8 hours will be very interesting tho, where abouts are you if you don't mind saying?


----------



## awg (2 February 2011)

Trying to imagine what a safe building would be for a Cat5 cyclone.

http://www.disaster.qld.gov.au/publications/pdf/Public Cyclone Shelters.pdf

Hopefully the full ferocity does not come to pass

as reading that link it would seem that in order for a building to be not damaged at cat 5

it needs to be reinforced masonry or concrete, no exposed glass, special doors even

thats just for wind and debris, flood or wave loading is much worse

I tend to over-engineer things when I build, but I would be very concerned about roofs, they have to be specifically designed and built with no weak links at all for high wind


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (2 February 2011)

The Tully area (Innisfail to Cardwell) will be hit with the full force and yeah roofs would be the main thing I think anyways. Winds here at the airport are only 54km and gusts of 83km as of 1730. So I haven't seen anything yet however the people up North... God Bless. They have said the energy of this system would power the whole world for a period of a year  .


----------



## Solly (2 February 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> TSV 1626
> 
> Continual strong winds, palm leaves flying, smaller trees bent over , light pole swaying a bit, rain, but not a lot.
> 
> gg




GG
Just hope you're not too close to the corrugated mansion on Melton. That would be a **** load of tin flying if that lets go.


----------



## Slipperz (2 February 2011)

Solly said:


> GG
> Just hope you're not too close to the corrugated mansion on Melton. That would be a **** load of tin flying if that lets go.




I'm not entirely sure if my facts are 100% correct but from what they were saying on the news at 6pm the shelters were all full and they were turning people away.

So if it's tough cookies no room at the inn you just go home and hope for the best and hope you don't end up in kansas?

I would of thought in  cyclone prone areas the state and/or federal  governments would have built enough storm proof  shelters for emergencies such as this?

I certainly hope everyone up there in harms way will find themselves alive tomorrow for lunch.

:fan


----------



## Whiskers (2 February 2011)

Does anyone know what 'YASI' means ?

Not intending to be disparaging of this very serious situation... but checking a brief astrological/numerological analysis,  born on the 30th Jan if I'm correct... Birth or Destiny number of 8, a powerful controling number, said to be related to Pluto, the planet of sex, death and regeneration.

Sex (female name), death (unfortunately likely) and regeneration... that's a worry!

The name number 9 is also said to be a powerful number related to two planets, Mars and Neptune. Mars-the planet of war, agriculture and the law. Neptune-the god of the seas. Nine is said to be involved with the balancing of powers and always has something in reserve.

I just have a curiosity for these things. Does anyone have any insight into the nature of names?

PS: Talking to a fella in the bottle shop this arvo, he reckons the weather station on Willis Island was built to stand a Cat 6 storm, but it ended up in a bit of a mess as Yasi went past.


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (2 February 2011)

I guess you can't being a place for everyone. I heard of a 7m storm surge... I would class that as a tsunami?? If any of u have been to Cardwell I can tell ya it's all on the beach and the beach aint that big...


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (2 February 2011)

Whiskers said:


> PS: Talking to a fella in the bottle shop this arvo, he reckons the weather station on Willis Island was built to stand a Cat 6 storm, but it ended up in a bit of a mess as Yasi went past.




Some dude ina bottlo obviously doesn't know there is no reading after cat 5 and also the last reading was 180 odd km winds... so wrong and wrong.


----------



## Aussiejeff (2 February 2011)

BrightGreenGlow said:


> The Tully area (Innisfail to Cardwell) will be hit with the full force and yeah roofs would be the main thing I think anyways. Winds here at the airport are only 54km and gusts of 83km as of 1730. So I haven't seen anything yet however the people up North... God Bless. They have said the energy of this system would power the whole world for a period of a year  .




Taken a slight turn N. Heading directly for Innisfail now. Just saw footage of Tracy devastation on the ABC - "only" a Cat 4 - but devastating because it was a direct hit on Darwin. This'n is MUCH bigger and Cat 5. I shudder to think what that will do to Innisfail if it keeps on its new track.


----------



## Calliope (2 February 2011)

My heart goes out to everyone battened down in North Queensland. You will be calling on all the true grit that I know NQers have developed over the years of natural disasters.


----------



## DB008 (2 February 2011)

Whiskers said:


> Does anyone know what 'YASI' means ?




I can't answer what YASI means. All l know is that they are in alphabetical order and swap between male and female names in different parts of the world. 

More info here; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_tropical_cyclone_names


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (2 February 2011)

Aussiejeff said:


> Taken a slight turn N. Heading directly for Innisfail now. Just saw footage of Tracy devastation on the ABC - "only" a Cat 4 - but devastating because it was a direct hit on Darwin. This'n is MUCH bigger and Cat 5. I shudder to think what that will do to Innisfail if it keeps on its new track.




Very true the 7pm update from the BOM has it just south of Innisfail now. Here in Townsville winds may have picked up a few KM and a bit more rain but definitely not heavy rain, very lightish more now but very 45 degree angle and more people have lost power.... still have it in West End tho. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Whiskers (2 February 2011)

BrightGreenGlow said:


> Some dude ina bottlo obviously doesn't know there is no reading after cat 5 and also the last reading was 180 odd km winds... so wrong and wrong.




Well aparently the Willis Island Radar is out of action according to the BOM site and wasn't Yasi only rated Cat 4 at that time?

From the Willis Island Redevelopment report to the Parliamentary Standing Committee on Public Works in June 2005, it seems to read that the design was going to go the extra bit for the safety of the staff and equipment... yet it still got battered! 



> *Cyclonic Perlormance*
> 32. The building design for the Meteorological Office zone is engineered to ensure
> personal safety of Bureau staff in the event of cyclonic conditions. This includes
> incorporation of design elements such as *increased bracing, cyclonic glazing and plywood
> ...


----------



## Sean K (2 February 2011)

GOOD LUCK NORTH QUEENSLANDRES! 

MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU.


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (2 February 2011)

Im sure it was a CAT 5 by then but either way its a big system. Lets hope Innisfail is gonna be okay if it keep going that way. Winds are starting to pick up again.


----------



## drsmith (2 February 2011)

white_crane said:


> Current forecasts have me within the area of most destructive winds.  We have secured everything as best we can and have built a small safe area inside the house.  The wind has started to pick up and now rain is falling.  Can only hope that everything will hold.  The electricity will be switched off later today, so it maybe some days (weeks?) before I'll be able to post back here.
> 
> Good luck to everyone in the affected areas.
> 
> ...



All the best to yourself and others in the path of this weather system.

I must admit though, like others have commented, timber and fibro does not inspire confidence should it take a direct hit from such a powerful tropical cyclone.


----------



## Solly (2 February 2011)

Whiskers said:


> Does anyone know what 'YASI' means ?
> 
> Not intending to be disparaging of this very serious situation... but checking a brief astrological/numerological analysis,  born on the 30th Jan if I'm correct... Birth or Destiny number of 8, a powerful controling number, said to be related to Pluto, the planet of sex, death and regeneration.
> 
> ...





Whiskers, I've asked the researchers about this, the answer I got back was that it was named by Fiji as it first developed in their waters. The Sandalwood plant is called Yasi in Fiji (and Vanuatu) 

Can't verify this at this stage. I'll post more if I get any further info.


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 February 2011)

BrightGreenGlow said:


> Very true the 7pm update from the BOM has it just south of Innisfail now. Here in Townsville winds may have picked up a few KM and a bit more rain but definitely not heavy rain, very lightish more now but very 45 degree angle and more people have lost power.... still have it in West End tho. Fingers crossed.



I can't find high wind speeds recorded at Cairns (gusting to 48) or Townsville (gusting to 85). I think 200 klm/h winds would be being experienced somewhere by now. Is the + 280 klm/h thing ramped up???


----------



## Solly (2 February 2011)

Reports of roof starting to lift off the Urban Quarter building in Townsville

http://twitter.com/#!/tsv_bulletin/status/32756884066799616


----------



## drsmith (2 February 2011)

The strongest winds will be in the eye wall which at the time of posting, was still off the coast.


----------



## Solly (2 February 2011)

Magnetic Island without power. Wind building dramatically. Dark intensifies

http://twitter.com/#!/TCC_News/status/32756338379460608


----------



## Solly (2 February 2011)

Bob @Tully says someone elses roof just went over his....

http://twitter.com/#!/tsv_bulletin/status/32759931341901824


----------



## Solly (2 February 2011)

LIVE VIDEO COVERAGE FROM CAIRNS and EDGE HILL

http://networkedblogs.com/dMclq


----------



## Julia (2 February 2011)

moXJO said:


> God that sounds dodgy, I'd go somewhere a bit more solid if you can.
> If not possible get ready to hole up in the bathtub with the mattress over the top if (when) the house looks like it will fail. Just don't get stuck in there if the whole thing comes down. Hope the roof trusses are tied down to the walls.



So moXJO if you were to climb into the bathtub with the mattress over the top, how are you going to know that the 'whole thing' might come down?  

If in fact the 'whole thing' by which I assume you mean the roof and the house, were to come down, wouldn't you be at least a bit safer confined in e.g. the bathtub or shower recess covered by mattress/quilts/blankets?

Most of the reports on the radio have suggested people are heading for bathrooms with mattresses, torches, candles, water etc.  But it's not clear whether the mattresses are destined for lying on or putting over heads.



Wysiwyg said:


> I can't find high wind speeds recorded at Cairns (gusting to 48) or Townsville (gusting to 85). I think 200 klm/h winds would be being experienced somewhere by now. Is the + 280 klm/h thing ramped up???



I very much doubt it. Wysiwyg.  Do you really think FNQ would have effectively shut down and the whole country be standing by in fear of what will happen if it were just being "ramped up" ?   Why would anyone do that, fergawdsake?



Solly said:


> LIVE VIDEO COVERAGE FROM CAIRNS and EDGE HILL
> 
> http://networkedblogs.com/dMclq



Solly, that link took me to some poker game.


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 February 2011)

drsmith said:


> The strongest winds will be in the eye wall which at the time of posting, was still off the coast.



Cairns aerodrome about 100 klm from eye has 30  klm/h wind. Must be a recording glitch.


----------



## Solly (2 February 2011)

Cairns CBD

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cyclone-yasi-cairns-cbd


----------



## Solly (2 February 2011)

Julia said:


> Solly, that link took me to some poker game.




Julia try this 

http://www.justin.tv/cycloneyasi#/w/822344528


----------



## drsmith (2 February 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> Cairns aerodrome about 100 klm from eye has 30  klm/h wind. Must be a recording glitch.



No it's not, and it's highly unwise for anyone to assume so.

The shipping warning for ocean waters will give an idea how rapidly the winds decrease outwards from the eye wall.

http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/wrap_fwo.pl?IDQ20008.txt

Wind over land can be much lighter than over the ocean in part due to increased friction with objects such as hills, buildings and vegetation. Note though that this effect is much less if the wind itself is blowing away surface objects such as buildings and the vegetation.


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 February 2011)

Yes doc. it has a smaller radius of serious wind than I assumed for a cat. 5. Outside 100 klm nothing much at all.


----------



## Whiskers (2 February 2011)

Julia said:


> Most of the reports on the radio have suggested people are heading for bathrooms with mattresses, torches, candles, water etc.  But it's not clear whether the mattresses are destined for lying on or putting over heads.




Yeah, the advice I heard was to use the mattresses (coushins and blankets etc) as padding if things start falling in around you. 

An interesting misconception is that the older the house the more likely it is to blow down, but from my experience, old homes built pre 1960, are generally more sturdy than those build through the 60's and 70's and some even later homes that were built to minimum standards.

The older homes that hadn't replaced those old GI nails holding the roof iron down, with screws, often lost the roof, but the frame was usually mortise jointed and often held together, whereas later homes, especially built in the 60's and 70's saw a lot of 'stylish looking' but structurally weak buildings (skew nail butt joints etc) where the whole house was likely to crumble or puff up and float away.


----------



## IFocus (2 February 2011)

Looking like the Tully area is going to take the direct hit


----------



## skivvy (2 February 2011)

reports of 9m seas off Towsnville, with winds getting up to 180km per hour now.  My thoughts and prayers are with the residents of the north especially those in the direct line in Innisvale, Cardwell and Tully.


----------



## Whiskers (2 February 2011)

skivvy said:


> reports of 9m seas off Towsnville, with winds getting up to 180km per hour now.  My thoughts and prayers are with the residents of the north especially those in the direct line in Innisvale, Cardwell and Tully.




Just heard on TV update that there have been some reports up to 11m waves... BUT these readings are false and apparently the relevent bouy should be shut down from posting soon. Apparently, they think waves are breaking over the bouy and turning it upside down giving false readings.


----------



## moXJO (3 February 2011)

Julia said:


> So moXJO if you were to climb into the bathtub with the mattress over the top, how are you going to know that the 'whole thing' might come down?
> 
> If in fact the 'whole thing' by which I assume you mean the roof and the house, were to come down, wouldn't you be at least a bit safer confined in e.g. the bathtub or shower recess covered by mattress/quilts/blankets?




If not possible *get ready* to hole up in the bathtub Have the mattress at the ready
The roof normally starts to peel off; once the roof goes there is a good chance the walls will punch out as well. The mattress is to protect you from flying debris (put over you while in tub). Just have to be aware you can get stuck under the mattress if timber and such land on it if the house implodes.
Hopefully it doesn't come to that.


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 February 2011)

Whiskers said:


> Just heard on TV update that there have been some reports up to 11m waves... BUT these readings are false and apparently the relevent bouy should be shut down from posting soon. Apparently, they think waves are breaking over the bouy and turning it upside down giving false readings.




No ****. Listening to this young prat live at a place near Mission Beach and he reckons 250 270 klm/h winds and the neighbours galvanised shed was looking suspect. The shed wouldn't be there at those wind speeds.


----------



## Aussiejeff (3 February 2011)

How the Eye Of Yasi managed to wander it's way through the least populated part of the coast is incredible good luck. 

I decided to overlay pretty much where the eye tracked on Google Earth. Tully is the only place of any significant population density (around 3,000 residents) - and it was well shielded by high ranges on its eastern & western flanks. Mission Beach is tiny in comparison to the major centres. 

The rest of the landscape tracked over is primarily virgin forest, ranges or agricultural paddocks.

Amazing.... there must be a god after all. Of course, this will lead to claims by some that the whole thing was hyped to the roof, as in "Waht? Cat 5?? N-yaaaaah!" If that eye had hit one of those major centres DEAD ON as Tracy did to Darwin, I think the "no big deal" stories coming out this morning from Townsville, Innisfail & Cairns etc would be vastly different... to those unlucky few folk who HAVE suffered major property losses, best wishes. 

With cyclones, it's all about the eye when it comes to max damage..... http://www.abc.net.au/news/infographics/cyclone-season-2010-2011/anatomy.htm


----------



## Tink (3 February 2011)

Too true Wayne, dont worry we are praying for them : )

Well thats good to know Aussiejeff, lets hope that there arent any casualties through this. I cant comprehend how someone would stay, but each to their own.


----------



## Calliope (3 February 2011)

Tink said:


> Too true Wayne, dont worry we are praying for them : )
> 
> Well thats good to know Aussiejeff, lets hope that there arent any casualties through this. I cant comprehend how someone would stay, but each to their own.




Most people have very strong ties to their own home. It is seen as a refuge and a safe haven. Most people would prefer to take their chances in their own home rather than flee to an unfamiliar place. At this time there have been no reported casualties among people who battened down in their homes.

Those however who feared a tidal surge would have been wise to leave. Luckily this did not happen, as the full force of the storm occurred at low tide.


----------



## Tink (3 February 2011)

I understand people have strong ties to their home, as I do as well, but my life comes first. 

Well I am glad to hear there are no casualties Calliope.


----------



## sails (3 February 2011)

Wow, what a relief to find such minimal damage this morning...

I agree with Aussiejeff that it depends where the eye crosses that usually determines the damage.  Although many people prayed the cyclone would change course and move back out to sea, it seems that there was a small miracle that it moved south slightly enough to do much less damage than was anticipated.

This has reminded me of a poem - I think it was written almost a century ago:

God has not promised skies always blue,
Flower strewn pathways all our lives through;
God has not promised sun without rain,
Joy without sorrow, peace without pain.

But God has promised strength for the day,
Rest for the labor, light for the way,
Grace for the trials, help from above,
Unfailing sympathy, undying love.​


----------



## Calliope (3 February 2011)

A bit of cool relief from the steaming aftermath of the  cyclone.

Slide show: *Another ‘storm of the century’*
Groundhog Day blizzard cuts swath from Texas to New England.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/another-storm-of-the-century-slide-show-2011-02-02?pagenumber=21


----------



## Knobby22 (3 February 2011)

There is a great graph in the Age business section showing natural disasters in Australia from 1980 and it is fascinating. It was made by Munich GEO risks research.

It shows that meteorological (weather) events and hydrological events (floods) have risen almost expotentially over tha 20 years, and that excludes this year which will be a real bad one. i wish I could post it but it is not on the Age's website. If anyone can get it, I would appreciate it. 

It was made for the re-insurance industry and they base our premiums on it.

For climate change doubters, it will make you reconsider.


----------



## glenn_r (3 February 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> For climate change doubters, it will make you reconsider.





I think most people agree our climate is changing, what most don't agree about is why.


----------



## Agentm (3 February 2011)

with all thats going on in qld flood wise and cyclones..

these are the latest womens fashion to follow imho


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (3 February 2011)

glenn_r said:


> I think most people agree our climate is changing, what most don't agree about is why.




I think it's a cycle... we haven't had more of late and we only have records of a generation or two.

Here's a decent bit of footage from Castle Hill, Townsville.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzEifiuFEu8


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 February 2011)

Bligh's updates are quite comical.  In the background you have the police minister looking like an Easter Island statue, (although I have noticed he nods occasionally, which is nice).  And on the side you have some hand-speaking person going at a million miles an hour causing all sorts of unecessary distraction (tv's come with subtitles - someone should tell them!).


----------



## Knobby22 (3 February 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> (tv's come with subtitles - someone should tell them!).




I know - what a joke.


----------



## nunthewiser (3 February 2011)

hope all is well with our dear ole Mr Gumnut and any other ASF contributers in the N.Q area


----------



## Solly (3 February 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Bligh's updates are quite comical.  In the background you have the police minister looking like an Easter Island statue, (although I have noticed he nods occasionally, which is nice).  And on the side you have some hand-speaking person going at a million miles an hour causing all sorts of unecessary distraction (tv's come with subtitles - someone should tell them!).






Knobby22 said:


> I know - what a joke.




Gringotts & Knobby22

I have a close association with some ppl who face these challenges, their signing is a much quicker and a more effective means of communicating than reading subtitles.
I'll put up with the distraction.

Have a look at http://www.auslan.org.au/

S


----------



## Solly (3 February 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> hope all is well with our dear ole Mr Gumnut and any other ASF contributers in the N.Q area




nun, I hear that TSV has water supply probs, not that it should affect GG, as the guys on the ground tell me that the Ross River has survived intact and once the mains is restored the beer will be cold again


----------



## Julia (3 February 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> And on the side you have some hand-speaking person going at a million miles an hour causing all sorts of unecessary distraction (tv's come with subtitles - someone should tell them!).






Solly said:


> Gringotts & Knobby22
> 
> I have a close association with some ppl who face these challenges, their signing is a much quicker and a more effective means of communicating than reading subtitles.
> I'll put up with the distraction.
> ...



Solly is right.  Surely you can tolerate a bit of sign language for the deaf on your screen once in a while.  Many deaf people have overall literacy problems and would find it difficult to follow subtitles.

Maybe just be grateful you don't have to face the difficulties in negotiating life as the deaf do.  It's one of the most isolating of disabilities.


----------



## trainspotter (4 February 2011)

Watch the @rse kissing begin by the Independents.

FEDERAL MP Bob Katter has praised Prime Minister Julia Gillard's handling of Cyclone Yasi, saying both she and Queensland Premier Anna Bligh have come through with "shining colours". 

Mr Katter, the independent MP for Kennedy in north Queensland, says he was impressed with Ms Gillard's swift response to an issue with road closures in the region before and after the cyclone.

Read more: http://www.news.com.au/breaking-new...is/story-e6frfku0-1226000023328#ixzz1CwYfKvuA


----------



## drsmith (4 February 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> hope all is well with our dear ole Mr Gumnut and any other ASF contributers in the N.Q area



Same here.

In addition, I hope GG is not in the Townsville NBN first release area.


----------



## Julia (4 February 2011)

drsmith said:


> Same here.



 +1.   Thinking too about white crane with the timber and fibro house, and overit at Port Douglas.  Probably several others also in the area.
Hopefully they'll get power back on soon.

It must be difficult for electricity and emergency services workers who are having to deal with so much debris in their path, and apparently torrential rain.

Credit is due to all the relevant authorities for the insistence they placed on getting people to evacuate the most risk prone areas.  Probably saved many lives.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 February 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> hope all is well with our dear ole Mr Gumnut and any other ASF contributers in the N.Q area




Thank you for all your support, power back again, water was available throughout, lost some trees, no major damage to house, and most importantly all family and friends safe and well, as are garpaldogs.

Ross Island Hotel came through with flying colours and evac was not required. Beer cold and refreshing, as ever, conversation scintillating.   

Yasi was some storm.

ABC Local Radio was a shining light with us throughout,  relaying messages even when telephone towers ran out of backup batteries, and we lost mobile coverage.

Pity the poor people further north, esp, Cardwell, Tully Heads, Tully, Mission Beach, Ingham and Innisfail amongst others. 

It was frightening here, god knows what it was like for them.

gg


----------



## -Bevo- (4 February 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thank you for all your support, power back again, water was available throughout, lost some trees, no major damage to house, and most importantly all family and friends safe and well, as are garpaldogs.
> 
> Ross Island Hotel came through with flying colours and evac was not required. Beer cold and refreshing, as ever, conversation scintillating.
> 
> ...




Glad it all work out GG, I was out at Parents house at Pallarenda suprised how hard the wind blew considering the distance we were from it, crap load of tree's down here atleast everyone in my family is safe, ABC Local radio did a fantastic job must have been frightning for the people north of us cause few of those strong gusts had me on edge. Yasi was one powerful storm.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 February 2011)

Thanks solly, will finsih with my petty annoyance.


----------



## Judd (4 February 2011)

> Yasi was one powerful storm.




Yes it was.

I am not in anyway minimising the matter but I did hear one professor (I think he was from James Cook Uni) saying that due to the different ways in which these events are classified, it would in the USA be considered a Cat 4 as the US has its own classification system and we use the international classification.  He also implied that, quite rightly, the Bureau of Meteorology issues warnings on a worse case scenario.  No matter, it's academic really if the blasted thing hits your town.  

Haven't been able to contact my relos up north of Cairns but they did say on Tuesday they were hunkered down.  Have no idea how his sugar cane would have fared.


----------



## Julia (4 February 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thank you for all your support, power back again, water was available throughout, lost some trees, no major damage to house, and most importantly all family and friends safe and well, as are garpaldogs.
> 
> Ross Island Hotel came through with flying colours and evac was not required. Beer cold and refreshing, as ever, conversation scintillating.
> 
> ...



So glad to see you back on air gg and to know that you're all OK up there.  
Agree ABC Radio has been just great.  It must have meant a huge amount to people as they passed the longest night of their lives.

The devastation in the smaller centres above is just heartbreaking.  I simply don't know how anyone experiencing that can decide to rebuild in the same area.


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 February 2011)

Judd said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> I am not in anyway minimising the matter but I did hear one professor (I think he was from James Cook Uni) saying that due to the different ways in which these events are classified, it would in the USA be considered a Cat 4 as the US has its own classification system and we use the international classification.  He also implied that, quite rightly, the Bureau of Meteorology issues warnings on a worse case scenario.  No matter, it's academic really if the blasted thing hits your town.



Yeah the damage was not comparable to Katrina that's for sure. Maybe strength of the buildings but eyewitnesses say it wasn't as bad as they expected. Better to be over prepared though and the Media had an exciting time with it.


----------



## joea (5 February 2011)

Hi.
I am north of Port Douglas.
mimimal damage in port douglas, and they did not lose power.
just north in Mossman we lost power Wed. night and have just got it back on.
We are on the extreme of the cyclone and have had wind in a small section 100klm/hr 
to 150klm/hr.
I think everbody knows what a raintree is. Well they can stand  a lot of wind and they were severely damaged as we go into town.

Our area is just coming back on line with power.

The damage up north is going to make the Fed. Gov. look extremely closely at there economics for Australia.

I do not vote labor, but i think Anna Bligh is the No.1 women in Australia. oops no 2 
my wife would be No.1

Cheers.


----------



## Calliope (5 February 2011)

Whale lovers may hate the Japanese but they are good people to have on side in a disaster.



> *CORPORATE Japan has opened its wallet for Queensland with Japanese companies contributing millions to the flood appeal.
> *
> Queensland's Tokyo-based trade commissioner, Tak Adachi, said his office had been overwhelmed with donations from Japanese companies, individuals, schools and sister cities.
> 
> ...




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...id-to-queensland/story-e6frg8zx-1226000445551


----------



## trainspotter (5 February 2011)

Imminent my large white gluteus maximus !!!

*Cyclone frequency*

On average 4.7 tropical cyclones per year affect the Queensland Tropical Cyclone Warning Centre Area of Responsibility. There is a strong relationship with eastern Australian tropical cyclone impacts and the El Niño-Southern Oscillation phenomenon, with almost twice as many impacts during La NiÃ±a than during El Niño. The likelihood of this occurring by pure chance is remote (significant at 99% level).

*There have been 207 known impacts from tropical cyclones along the east coast since 1858. *Major east coast tropical cyclones impacts include 1890 Cardwell; 1893 Brisbane; 1898 NSW; 1899 Bathurst Bay; 1918 Innisfail; 1918 Mackay; 1927 Cairns and inland areas; 1934 Port Douglas; 1949 Rockhampton; 1954 Gold Coast; 1967 Dinah, Southern Queensland; 1970 Ada, Whitsunday Islands; 1971 Althea, Townsville; 1974 Wanda, Brisbane; and 2006 Larry, Innisfail.

The Queensland region of the Gulf of Carpentaria region has been hit by several disastrous tropical cyclones. These include The 1887 Burketown cyclone, The 1923 Douglas Mawson cyclone, The 1936 Mornington Island cyclone; the 1948 Bentick Island cyclone and Ted in 1976. 

http://www.bom.gov.au/cyclone/about/cyclones-eastern.shtml

Hmmmmmm ......... Since 1890 (recorded) we have had cyclones. Hardly imminent at all really?


----------



## Julia (5 February 2011)

This article accurately sums up Anna Bligh's recent performance.
Hard to argue with any of it.  

http://www.thepunch.com.au/articles...nl&emcmp=Punch&emchn=Newsletter&emlist=Member


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 February 2011)

Calliope said:


> Whale lovers may hate the Japanese but they are good people to have on side in a disaster.




Have owned two Toyota utes in my life and they just keep on keepin' on. Might be time for another.


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 February 2011)

trainspotter said:


> Imminent my large white gluteus maximus !!!




Well it's about time you got off your fat rrrr' s and did some shell implants.


----------



## Calliope (6 February 2011)

Julia said:


> This article accurately sums up Anna Bligh's recent performance.
> Hard to argue with any of it.




Bligh has said and done all the right things during the emergencies, and has regained a lot of support. However having listened to her strident voice and observed her arrogance in Parliament since becoming Premier, I don't think she is a very nice woman, and her ministers are quite useless. 

However, history tells us that the most inspirational leaders are seldom nice people...and usually surround themselves with sycophants.


----------



## Calliope (6 February 2011)

trainspotter said:


> Imminent my large white gluteus maximus !!!
> ...Hmmmmmm ......... Since 1890 (recorded) we have had cyclones. Hardly imminent at all really?




I am not sure you know what "imminent" means.



> im·mi·nent
> [im-uh-nuhnt]  Show IPA
> –adjective
> 1.
> ...






> ””Synonyms
> 1.  near, at hand. Imminent, Impending, Threatening  all may carry the implication of menace, misfortune, disaster, but they do so in differing degrees. Imminent  may portend evil: an imminent catastrophe,  but also may mean simply “about to happen”: The merger is imminent. Impending  has a weaker sense of immediacy and threat than imminent : Real tax relief legislation is impending,  but it too may be used in situations portending disaster: impending social upheaval; to dread the impending investigation. Threatening  almost always suggests ominous warning and menace: a threatening sky just before the tornado struck.
> 
> ””Antonyms
> 1.  distant, remote.





http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/imminent


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 February 2011)

Calliope said:


> I am not sure you know what "imminent" means.
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/imminent




It is quite an old word. 

It is mentioned in the Book of Danbrown, Ch2 V3 22-56   The Imminenti

gg


----------



## IFocus (6 February 2011)

Calliope said:


> Whale lovers may hate the Japanese but they are good people to have on side in a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...id-to-queensland/story-e6frg8zx-1226000445551





I don't know any anti whaling types who hate the Japanese (and I do know a lot)

Anti whaling groups / supporters are certainly against the very powerful Japanese Ministry  of Agriculture, Forestry and Fisheries who have an ominous record of destroying fishery's world wide


----------



## trainspotter (6 February 2011)

Calliope said:


> I am not sure you know what "imminent" means.
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/imminent




Why thank you Calliope for this forebearance on my behalf. I am quite sure the word I wanted to use is the word at hand. Imminent as you have so rightly pointed out, is that it is constantly impending. On average 4.7 tropical cyclones per year affect the Queensland Tropical Cyclone Warning Centre Area of Responsibility so therefore the word is FREQUENCY. There are *frequent* cyclones that effect QLD. Right now, none are *imminent*. Trusting this clears up any confusion as to what I was inferring in my previous post.


----------



## Calliope (7 February 2011)

IFocus said:


> I don't know any anti whaling types who hate the Japanese (and I do know a lot)
> 
> Anti whaling groups / supporters are certainly against the very powerful Japanese Ministry  of Agriculture, Forestry and Fisheries who have an ominous record of destroying fishery's world wide




Fair enough. I know it is possible to have conflicting views about a people and the governments they elect.


----------



## Calliope (7 February 2011)

Not everyone in Queensland was captivated by Bligh's performance. Certainly not Mike Connors.



> The Premier should forgo the amateur dramatics and let Emergency Services Minister Neil Roberts do his job.
> 
> Her performance was overblown, unnecessary, reeked of political opportunism and was not, to borrow once more from Churchill, her finest hour.




http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...ighs-finest-hour/story-e6freon6-1226001366000


----------



## white_crane (7 February 2011)

Thanks everyone for your concerns and support.

Myself and all my family are safe and well.  The old timber and fibro house suffered only very slight damage.

Gradually getting back some services as the days pass.  A few days of flooding hasn't helped things.  The only power across the district is coming from huge generators.  Still no power for me though - I'm running this from my own generator.

I'll be back when I can.  Hope everyone is safe and well.

white_crane


----------



## Julia (7 February 2011)

Calliope said:


> Not everyone in Queensland was captivated by Bligh's performance. Certainly not Mike Connors.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...ighs-finest-hour/story-e6freon6-1226001366000



I have no idea who Mike Connors is and care less.
Whatever her disattributes, Anna Bligh has performed beyond all expectations during the recent disasters.




white_crane said:


> Thanks everyone for your concerns and support.
> 
> Myself and all my family are safe and well.  The old timber and fibro house suffered only very slight damage.
> 
> ...



White crane, so good to know you are OK.  Amazing that your house was so little affected.  Do hope all is soon completely back to normal for you.


----------



## Calliope (7 February 2011)

Julia said:


> I have no idea who Mike Connors is and care less.
> Whatever her disattributes, Anna Bligh has performed beyond all expectations during the recent disasters.




Well, having lived in Queensland for a long time, I do know who Mike Connors is, and on this subject I do agree with him. Of course she has performed beyond expectations, because expectations were set at a very low level. Her performance as a political opportunist certainly exceeded my expectations.

Those she has captivated will  be throwing away their rose coloured glasses, when she resumes her normal persona.


----------



## GumbyLearner (8 February 2011)

CNN GLOBE TREKKING Fail. When it comes to geography only the yanks could stuff this up!


----------

